
Serious safety lapses led to Uber’s fatal self-driving crash, new docs suggest - heshiebee
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/6/20951385/uber-self-driving-crash-death-reason-ntsb-dcouments
======
g82918
There is some serious issue in the programming if it has ~5.6 seconds and only
decides ~1.8 seconds before to stop.

